# Mabel's Potential...........Is it gone?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am starting this thread mostly as a record for myself to keep track of her progress.

I got Mabel last Sunday from a wonderful woman who is NOT to blame for Mabel's condition/size. She herself had not had her that long and has only had goats for a short period of time. With that said, this thread is about Mabel's ability to "catch up" over time after treatments she needed.I want to experience for myself how much can be undone.

History: Mabel is 83 lbs at 2 1/2 years old and is a standard sized Nubian (purebred). She had a "rounded" belly, a wet cough and is reluctant to use her hind end to get on the stand. Very subdued attitude.She has had kids twice, and was being milked one time daily and they were getting 2-3 cups of milk. I am currently drying her off...she will not be bred this year unless she reaches 120 lbs before fall.

Here is what I decided she needed right off the bat.
1. Bcomplex (she gets 4-5 cc a day SQ)
2. Probiotics in her water
3. Drench of dark beer daily
4. Tylan 200 @ 1cc per 25 lbs. 1x daily ( going to do it for 7 days as I think this cough has been long standing)
5. Baycox @ 1cc per 5 lbs
6. She will be getting Ivomec tomorrow @ 1cc per 25 lbs and again in 10 days. I didn't want to hit her with everything at once.
7. I will start her on Zinpro 40 for flaky skin tomorrow @ 1/8 tsp daily.
8. She had a copper bolus but is in need of more so she will get that as well at 1g per 22# every 3 months, along with sel/e gel monthly.

She is getting (to start) 1/2 c alfalfa pellets and 1/4 cup sweet 18 twice daily to be increased over time to 2 c alfalfa, 1 cup sweet, 1 c calf manna, 1/2 c beet pulp and 1/2 c whole oats for morning feed and 2 c alfalfa 1 c sweet for night time. 
She has hay access 24/7. Her rumen is very small.

I am curious to see if I can reverse the stunting and get her up to her natural size. I have had a stunted doeling before (Madeline) and she is now my heaviest doe, but I got her at 5 months old. Mabel is 2 1/2 years old so we shall see.

DH knows we are losing money on this one but he's ok with it  Again, this thread has nothing to do with who I bought her from...they are wonderful people and had not had her long. I do not know where she came from before that, and I don't care to know. This is simply an educational thread for my own personal records and for anyone else who is interested 

Anyway, here are pics of her now


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww poor sweetie.  Following to track your progress with her!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl. I hope she comes around for you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She has a sweet face. At this stage she may not reach "normal" size, but you may be able to boost her health significantly. I think it's awesome that you've taken her on!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm curious to see how she does. She did get copper from previous owner but she's still got the red tinge. It's more obvious in the sunlight...I may wait a month to do that...her cough is still there but much less often. I started Tylan on Sunday night so she's had 5 doses. I'm going to do more if she still has a cough. I wonder if 14 days would be better?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> She has a sweet face. At this stage she may not reach "normal" size, but you may be able to boost her health significantly. I think it's awesome that you've taken her on!


Thanks Groovy! She is sweet...but she is very subdued too. I'm thinking the original owner missed cocci. As soon as I gave her the baycox, the next day she was not "bloaty" anymore.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

A couple more pics for comparison later...and cause she's cute


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:lovey:Beautiful markings! Thanks for rescuing her. She looks tired & weak & depressed, poor thing. Mixing black oil sunflower seeds & corn oil in their goat chow helped my new goats gain weight & seem more vibrant, but they were nowhere near the state she's in-just a little thin & lackluster. How is the selenium situation? There was another thread here about that-it was affecting the back legs. Good luck-she looks very sweet & I'm sure she appreciates your efforts & attention.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd do 14 days of the Tylan. You want to make sure it is knocked out for good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She really pretty, I'm glad you are helping her out. Poor thing.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Poor dear - is she a sweetheart? 

Rooting for her! Sounds like you have a good plain of attack!

P.S. Don't forget to send out a fecal analysis 2 weeks after the second Ivomec dosage! Have you seen any tapeworm segments in her poop? I know you said the rounded belly went away after the Baycox but Ivomec won't kill tapeworms if she has them. Not usually an issue for adults, but in her case sounds like she doesn't need anything else to battle!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What was the time frame between the first set of pictures and these last ones? She looks very very 'sad' in her eyes on the first pictures and you can a difference in the second. She still looks off but looks better in the second set so I agree with your thinking of going on with the antibiotics.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She is beautiful with great markings. It makes me sad to see one in her condition but not knowing the circumstances I can't judge anyone. I had a 1 year old like that as a rescue, didn't get her to grow as well as she should have but she has grown 2 inches in the 2 years I have had her. she is just barely at minimum size for her breed. Keep up the good work. You have a well planned system to attack her problems.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Poor thing! I'm glad you took her in...she looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone! Jessie~ The pics are 5 days apart..

Saltey~ Thanks for the reminder on tapes! I'll definitely check that


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Karen~ Thanks for that, I will do 14 days!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Did you get a beginning weight on her?

She looks like a sweetheart.

I bet she'll do quite well. She may not get to her genetic size potential, but should grow some with the year off and good care.

Good luck


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes...83 lbs


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh wow, at 2.5! My yearling is 100...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know...she is very small. That was cocci I am sure of it.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Regardless of her past, so glad she is in good hands now. I'm looking forward to hearing how she does.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks melbah1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.

She is a lucky girl she has you.

With all the wormers and antibiotics, remember her rumen will need rebuilt as well. Probiotics orally and fortified vit B complex SQ. Make sure you give the probiotics a few hours later from the antibiotics or if you give the antibiotics in the morning, give her the probiotics in the evening. 

Is she anemic? Look at her inner lower eyelid coloring. If she is anemic, she will need an iron supplement.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad you've got her now! I think she's gonna look pretty good after a while in your hands Good luck with getting weight back on her, she looks like a sweetheart!
Wasn't Madeline a skinny little shrimp not too long ago? And look at her now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

haha...thanks guys! Yes, she was a shrimp...now she's big and beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sure is.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

She looks so sweet. I'll bet she'll be a healthy, happy goat soon.

I know what you mean when you say she seems subdued. I brought home a pair a few months ago that were very near starvation; they didn't have energy to do anything but eat. Luckily they did eat! Now they run around, kick up their heels, climb, jump off things... it's so nice to see them come back to life. 

Looking forward to seeing updates on this one!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will do  I am curious to see how she does after 2 1/2 years. That's a long time to come back from. My curiosity is getting the better of me :lol:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following... I can't wait to see what progress she makes with you caring for her.

She is very beautiful!! (By the way, does she have a name?--Maybe I missed it. )


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had the same thing a few years ago, only the doe I got was a yearling. She was very stunted and supposedly bred (thank goodness she didn't settle). Her breeding should have made her a large Nubian, instead she is about the size of a mini Nubian. She gained weight and condition once I got her dewormed and on a balanced diet, but she never gained height. They stop growing at a certain age and no amount of groceries will start them growing again. The body just won't allow it. Your girl will no doubt gain weight and condition and look gorgeous, but she will probably be on the smallish side if she is right now.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

She is very cute. I'm glad you got her. I will be following to watch her progress and hopefully gleen some wisdom as I'm trying to rehabilitate a stunted Nubian too.
Best wishes!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Following... I can't wait to see what progress she makes with you caring for her.
> 
> She is very beautiful!! (By the way, does she have a name?--Maybe I missed it. )


Yes, her name is Mabel


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I had the same thing a few years ago, only the doe I got was a yearling. She was very stunted and supposedly bred (thank goodness she didn't settle). Her breeding should have made her a large Nubian, instead she is about the size of a mini Nubian. She gained weight and condition once I got her dewormed and on a balanced diet, but she never gained height. They stop growing at a certain age and no amount of groceries will start them growing again. The body just won't allow it. Your girl will no doubt gain weight and condition and look gorgeous, but she will probably be on the smallish side if she is right now.


As long as she can be bred to a standard buck, I'm good. The height thing is a bit disappointing though  I'll measure it tonight


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is standard in body but just short legs, will that really matter? The kids would come out normal.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Your new gal is lovely, and although she probably won't grow much, don't give up all hope of it. A year and a half ago I bought two severely stunted Alpines when they were 2 1/2 years old and didn't think they would grow at all, but they did. They're still on the small side of course, but I bred both to full-sized bucks and they've delivered some beautiful babies without trouble. 

Actually, I didn't realize how much the girls grew until this weekend. I recently moved all my does to a separate pen for kidding season, and one of my stunted gals wasn't fitting in so well with the girls-only housing situation. No one would let her into a shelter and we had a major snowstorm coming so I blanketed her in the same coat I used on her when she first arrived. Well, it fit her back then but it was way too small now! I squeezed her into it, but her bottom stuck out 5-6 inches at the back. I know she's taller too or her proportions would be wacky.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Karen~ I'm guessing I can as she has already had kids by standard bucks...

Damfino...you give me hope!! I really have always wanted large nubians but I seem to get either medium sized or small!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If she looks that lively looking after 5 days she is going to look great after 30! 
But I agree she may not end up being huge but she's already had kids so you don't have to stress.......as much lol about if she can do it or not and just because she is small doesn't mean her kids will be. 
I have a stunted doe too :/ she's on the short side but boy is she a stout thing. She hasn't kidded yet (I have chewed all my nails off lol) but her twin brother was sold to a friend of mine and boy has he thrown awesome kids so as long as she gets those sucks out lol I think I will be overly pleased that I gave her a chance. Your girl will do you proud I know it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jessica  She is already eating better and seems to be getting more energy. Still a cough but not as often. I'm continuing Tylan for another week.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wonder, and sorry if anyone has already suggested this, but maybe check her for lung worms ???????


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thats why I gave her the ivomec...I thought of that too!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Following


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Last year one of my "stunted" gals gave me a huge single doeling who outgrew her mother at about nine months old. Now at 11 months she's on track to be the biggest yearling I've had, and she's beautiful too. 

My other "stunted" gal was cystic and couldn't conceive her first year here, but this year she took on the first breeding and just had beautiful, healthy triplets a week ago. I'm not 100% sure she'll have enough milk to feed them all once they get bigger because even though she's four years old, she's only a first freshener. I guess we'll see. 

So even if your gal never really grows, if her genetics are good then she'll soon give you babies that actually live up to her potential.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Yes, her name is Mabel


:ROFL::ROFL: Hee, hee! Okay, now I feel foolish!!  :underchair: :rainbow:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well so far she is improving. She still has a bit of a cough but it sounds more like it comes from her throat than her lungs..still sounds a little wet but is nowhere near as often or hard coughing like it was and she has no other problems. I did finally let her out with the herd...she has been on the antibiotics for 9 days so I figure she's not contagious at this point.Figured sunlight would do her more good than not.
She is adjusting well and the girls are not being too awful...and she seems to try to hold her own with my smallest doe, so we'll see


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Damfino said:


> Last year one of my "stunted" gals gave me a huge single doeling who outgrew her mother at about nine months old. Now at 11 months she's on track to be the biggest yearling I've had, and she's beautiful too.
> 
> My other "stunted" gal was cystic and couldn't conceive her first year here, but this year she took on the first breeding and just had beautiful, healthy triplets a week ago. I'm not 100% sure she'll have enough milk to feed them all once they get bigger because even though she's four years old, she's only a first freshener. I guess we'll see.
> 
> So even if your gal never really grows, if her genetics are good then she'll soon give you babies that actually live up to her potential.


So you sound like you see potential and work with it too :lol: I just thought she had pretty markings and would make a nice doe. I'll be excited to see how she progresses!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> So you sound like you see potential and work with it too :lol: I just thought she had pretty markings and would make a nice doe. I'll be excited to see how she progresses!


Sometimes you just can't pass up on a "deal". I was offered these purebred Alpine twins for $400 for the pair when they were kids. I couldn't afford them and bought the $150 recorded grade doe instead because she was cheaper and I liked her better. Then two years later I came across an ad on Craigslist and recognized the does I had turned down. There were being offered for $160 the pair. I simply could not pass that up!

They had been bought by someone with milking plans that never materialized. The girls were never bred so I took a gamble on their fertility. The owners weren't abusive or neglectful people but they clearly didn't know the first thing about keeping goats. The poor gals had been surviving on yard clippings and sweet feed mixed with dog kibbles (not sure where these people got the idea they could feed dog food to goats!). Surprisingly they were bright-eyed, lively, and had no worms, but they were very stunted and their hooves were in dreadful shape. They looked badly down in the pasterns until I trimmed their toes, then suddenly their conformation improved dramatically (whew!).

When my husband asked me why we were looking at two more goats I told him that 1.) They were super cheap for purebred Alpine does, 2.) I knew their origin and they had nice genetics, 3.) I liked their colors, and 4.) They had wattles. The second I mentioned wattles my husband was interested. Until we got these girls, we did not have wattles in our herd. Of course as soon as we met them and saw how they were living we knew they were coming home with us. Also, my husband tends to fall in love with goats. We recently went to buy one Nubian buckling and came home with two because he wouldn't leave the little brown one. :roll:


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

Damfino said:


> Sometimes you just can't pass up on a "deal". I was offered these purebred Alpine twins for $400 for the pair when they were kids. I couldn't afford them and bought the $150 recorded grade doe instead because she was cheaper and I liked her better. Then two years later I came across an ad on Craigslist and recognized the does I had turned down. There were being offered for $160 the pair. I simply could not pass that up!
> 
> They had been bought by someone with milking plans that never materialized. The girls were never bred so I took a gamble on their fertility. The owners weren't abusive or neglectful people but they clearly didn't know the first thing about keeping goats. The poor gals had been surviving on yard clippings and sweet feed mixed with dog kibbles (not sure where these people got the idea they could feed dog food to goats!). Surprisingly they were bright-eyed, lively, and had no worms, but they were very stunted and their hooves were in dreadful shape. They looked badly down in the pasterns until I trimmed their toes, then suddenly their conformation improved dramatically (whew!).
> 
> When my husband asked me why we were looking at two more goats I told him that 1.) They were super cheap for purebred Alpine does, 2.) I knew their origin and they had nice genetics, 3.) I liked their colors, and 4.) They had wattles. The second I mentioned wattles my husband was interested. Until we got these girls, we did not have wattles in our herd. Of course as soon as we met them and saw how they were living we knew they were coming home with us. Also, my husband tends to fall in love with goats. We recently went to buy one Nubian buckling and came home with two because he wouldn't leave the little brown one. :roll:


Yikes, dog kibble! I guess that's the "goats will eat anything" myth. But I just don't understand why some people don't do even a little simple research before bringing home a new animal.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep, I've heard of people feeding dog food before,sadly...I know someone who has does from the Lynnhaven lines and they look like Mabel  So frustrating...I am not at a point where I can spend 4-600 on a goat so I have to take what I can afford.But, I have to say, I am very pleased with how Madeline turned out...but again, I got her at like 5 months old. Mabel is getting more energy already though...so that's promising!

so cool you were able to get them after all...do you have pics, like before and afters?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe... She's a doll... So lucky to have you All you can do is what you are doing, and hopefully she will do well for you. They aren't full grown until 3 years old so there is potential for growth improvement She is a pretty doe though


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wattles are cute!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> so cool you were able to get them after all...do you have pics, like before and afters?


There's not much difference to see from my photos. As I said, the girls were lively, bright-eyed, and worm-free when I bought them so aside from their hooves they actually looked pretty darned good except they were too ribby for non-lactating goats in mid-summer, and they were the size of yearlings. The people weren't starving them. They just weren't feeding them a healthy diet. The only reason I noticed how much they'd grown was because I used that blanket last week and went "whoa!"

These are the girls hiking with us about a month after we got them. Jezebel is the brown one and Delilah is the white. Both turned out to have nice udders, and Jezebel's yearling kid is HUGE with the substance of bone to support her impressive frame. Both girls are throwing color and wattles too!

I'll bet Mabel comes round nicely with all the good care you're giving her. It doesn't matter if she never grows an inch. Breed her to some nice, sizable bucks and her babies will more than make up for her diminutive stature.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Those are some pretty does! Glad they are producing nice kids for you. I especially like the lighter one.
I am pretty sure Mabel will give me some nice kids too after time. She had a single buckling this year, but he died in the cold the previous owner said. I don't know what she had the first time she freshened but I am thinking she will not be bred this fall but maybe next? I have enough does for what i need to breed (I actually have 3 more than I _need_ :lol: ) So I'll just keep the doe I was going to sell until I can breed Mabel.(Hubby will looove that :lol: )
That'll give me 4 to kid next year...and that's more than enough! Eight is really my max to keep here...and I try to raise two for meat every year too, so that's ten...ugh...the numbers keep going up!! :underchair:


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm following this. I've been curious about rescue potentials and want to see how it works out for you. She sure is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh! Those Alpines are just beautiful!!! 

Their names are very...intriguing.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Damfino said:


> These are the girls hiking with us about a month after we got them. Jezebel is the brown one and Delilah is the white. Both turned out to have nice udders, and Jezebel's yearling kid is HUGE with the substance of bone to support her impressive frame. Both girls are throwing color and wattles too!


Alpines have such pretty markings! Yours especially! They look very happy & healthy too.

I would love to hear more about you hiking with your goats! Do you drive to a park with them? Do you have one goat leashed so the others will follow, all goats leashed, or all unleashed & following you? If a trail has a "no dogs" or "no horses" sign does that apply to goats? How about leash laws? What sorts of problems have come up? What if something scares them? I like to walk my goats around the neighborhood. I leash only the boss doe, & the buck, other doe & buckling follow really well. It doesn't work well if I leash the buck; the does are fine with me taking him away, & they will try to stay home!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on my Alpine girls. I knew they were a steal when I saw the ad. We do love to hike with our goats, but I don't want to discuss it here and derail the thread. This is Mabel's party! 

It's too bad Mabel's kid died this year, but at least this way she isn't trying to make milk and recover at the same time. I'll bet with good grub she could be bred this fall if you want to. My girls love having babies and whichever one I milk through always looks a little forlorn when all the others kid without her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha! I felt like Clarabelle was laughing at my pregnant girls this year the way she was flitting around the pen all the time , dancing and prancing around all the "fat" chics!:lol: 

I hope she can be bred this fall but if not it's not a big deal....I'd just like to see her get a little more weight and hopefully some height.


----------



## BobbiesZoo (Mar 31, 2016)

*You rock*

She is such a cutie. I too would have taken her in. I'm a sucker for those deemed "not normal". Thank you for helping her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So I have noticed from the beginning that Mabel has a hard time getting up from a laying position. I was hoping this would have improved but so far it hasn't. My nubian buck had similar issues (wish I still had the video) but he had rickets (from original owners lack of good minerals) and it affected how his legs formed...anyway, I remember Jill had me give him vitamin A & D weekly, so looks like I'll be doing that for her too. Her hooves need a trim so maybe that will help.
Seems when she goes to get up...she doesn't have the initial "oomph" to rise? Might be more hip related than leg power, not sure.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mabel has finished 14 days on the Tylan. Her cough is almost completely gone, but she still coughs once in a while. I'm curious to see if it gets worse again or if it stops altogether. If it comes back I may need to try a heavier antibiotic...but hoping for the best. She seems to have more energy and I even saw her jumping a bit yesterday. Her back end still has some weakness, going to dose her again with sel/e gel. She is still getting probiotics in her water and is up to 1/2 c calf manna, 1c alfalfa and 1c sweet twice a day. She will get Zinpro 40 on her feed once daily starting tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get Draxxin if you can. 1cc per 100 lbs. 2 shots 7 days apart for a 14 day coverage.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad to hear she continues to improve!


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

How is Mabel doing?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is doing well! Thanks for asking! I will try and remember to get her weight tomorrow and see if she has gained and get her height too...she has more energy and will try to jump around and play some but she still seems to be careful with her back end...I'll have to try and get a video of it sometime. I can't pin point it exactly but she jumps/uses her hind end differently.
Her cough is almost non existent but she does occasionally have a very short cough that sounds like someone clearing their throat...not really like it was. So much better.

She gets 1c calf manna, 1 cup alfalfa 1 c sweet and 1/2 c whole oats twice a day so far and zinpro 40 once along with free choice hay


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I weight taped her and she has only gained 2-3 lbs so far. Looks like it's time to up the alfalfa pellets and add beet pulp! She is looking much more lively though...she got more sel/e gel today as well.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, that's actually pretty good I think.....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I guess! It's about a lb a week


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So Mabel got Baycox and Ivomec today for clumpy poo....I am also beginning to thinik her cough is permanent damage..she never gets really sick, no temp, random coughs (not related to hay,etc.). 

She is definitely improving in movement...she actually runs now...appetite is great too. She is getting 1 1/2 c alfalfa, 1 c sweet 18, 1 c calf manna , 1/2 c whole oats and 1/2 c beet pulp twice a day.

She is low man on the totem pole though, she gets rammed by the herd queen daily *sigh*...but she takes it well...hoping she finds a friend soon though...she's the one left out if it rains and such, so I bring her in the barn when that happens. and she is in a stall at night so she has free access to hay alone all night.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you treated for lungworms? I didn't read through the whole thread again, so sorry if you have... Other than that you might want to try the Tussin cough syrup they give to horses, if it's to bothersome.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Can we see pictures of the new, improved Mabel? Also, if you can post a video of her walking/jumping then there might be someone who could dish out wisdom for you on her challenges there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes she has had Ivomec for two doses before ten days apart and I am doing it again twice...just can't figure it out. I may try to get a video so people can see the type of cough...it's dry and throaty....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good idea Groovy...but it will be a bit for those since I have tons of work right now!


----------

